# (Solved) USB keyboard only works in bios



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

Buliding a new system. Aopen AX45-533N 2.4ghz intel 533fsb ddr333 blah blah. My microsoft natural keyboard works fine in the bios but when i exit the bios to boot up from the cdrom, it gives my two options: 1. boot from hard disk. 2. bott from cdrom. but i cant choose and option, so time runs out, and automaticall picks hard disk, and then says "Invalid System disk" only there is nothind in the floppy drive. i have used a ps2/usb adapter but then i get a "no keyboard detected error" Resetting thebios defaults. any thoughts. i surely would appreciate it.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Go to pnp/pci in the bios,,set usb enabled or auto esc to exit and then exit saving changes,, then try to use the usb port.


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

under pci/pnp al i have showing is:
Reset Config Data = Disabled
Resources Controlled By = ESCD
PCI/VGA Palette Snoop = Disabled/
thanks


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Try this Reset Config Data = Enabled then if it don't work change it back.


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

i tried that but no dice. i would enable it, save changes and restart, only to find when i enter the bios again its already set back to disabled.
thanks again


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Resources Controlled By = Manual then try to make the change and see if it sticks


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

no dice. there is no option to set it manually.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Its not possible to highlite it with the arrow key and hit enter??

Edit: I'm gonna go check something ,,be right back


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

I have Award Bios version 6.00PG on one computer,,which one do you have?


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

the exact same one


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Now I just walked out to the other computer and highlighted that setting with the arrow key and pressed enter,,I was then presented with a choice of options....Your bios will not do that??


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

only two options:
1. Enable
2. Disable
And it will not stay enabled. i reset all defaults. exited the bios. re-entered changed it to Enable, saved changes and exited then re-entered and it was still disabled?


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok your right thats the way its supposed to work,,,go to advanced chipset features. And enable usb support,,then try the keyboard with and without the adapter


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

NO USB Feature.

Advanced Chipset features:

Advanced DRAM Control = press Enter
Prefletch Caching= Disabled
Memory Hole at 15m-16m = Disabled
Agp Aperture Size = 64mb
Graphics Window WR Combin = Disabled.


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Did your motherboard come with usb ports on board?

I have an AK75-EC..Ports on board


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

The only thing i see relating to USb is:
Power Management> PM Wake Up Event> 
USB Standby INIT = Enabled
Patch USB HID Standby Wake = Diasabled
thanks


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

yes. 
aopen ax45-533n


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Your Welcome Daybo

I wish I was being more help,,,,I'm gonna go and see if I can recreate your problem could be a while. Which windows are you going to install or which boot disk are you using?


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

Win98se. take your time i am going to sleep now. thanx alot i really appreciate all yall do!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Ok I hope you have your awnser when you wake up


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Here is one part of the standard settings,,I used these settings to install


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Part 2


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

Part three,,now you may have some or all of these settings in your bios,,it should be a good giude to help you get booted,,,if after you go through these and you find that it still will not work get a plain jane keyboard from a friend or relative until you get windows installed. Post back


----------



## ~Candy~ (Jan 27, 2001)

Is there an option in the bios setup to boot from cdrom first?


----------



## daybo (Aug 7, 2001)

i really really appreciate all your help!! The usb enable was under integrated peripherals. thanx again
Bandit is willing to go the distance with your problem!!


----------



## bandit429 (Feb 12, 2002)

[tsg=yourewelcome][/tsg]


----------

